# Ella Goes for point #3!!



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats!!! you two deserve it!! :clap2:

I wish Pompadour could have at least 1/3 of Ella's topknot :clap: as most of his has fallen from his coat change XD


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

congrats to both of you guys ( sapphire too  )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah big hair! LOVE IT! Grats on point #3!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

She only just started going through coat change about a month ago, but that little girl has always had a ton of topknot, LOL!! I always forget how much she has since it is mostly in bands.


----------

